# Can someone build me an P7 LE for Aleph 1?



## Gary123 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like to get an LE that uses an P7/MC-e to fit into an Aleph 1 head. Maybe two stage, light would be Ti so heat is a problem and emitter would most likely need to be underdriven. I'd like a reflector and I understand that is the tough part right now.

You can respond here or PM me.


----------



## lumafist (Nov 27, 2008)

What you need is a Aleph LE from one of our great modders with the flupic in it...

The reflector issue is IMO no problem...

There is a thread on that subject going on in the other subforum from Ducaticorse.....


----------

